# Yellow Peas or Lentil as deer feed?



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Has anyone used Yellow Peas or Lentil as deer feed?


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Deer are picky eaters and usually if its not found wild in there area they are in they will shy away from it. Milo is a good option away from corn but i like to mix feed. I take milo, corn, and some of the flavored pellets in the bag. The pellets will give the milo and corn some of the sweet taste and deer will usually walk right past a corn feeder for what is different than other. 

Never tried but if you do try peas and lentil, put a game cam up to see what the deer do.

Ive tried different feeds and when the cam is up you can see if deer stop and feed or smell and keep on going. 

Any way it works out , good luck.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

WateredDownRob said:


> Deer are picky eaters and usually if its not found wild in there area they are in they will shy away from it. Milo is a good option away from corn but i like to mix feed. I take milo, corn, and some of the flavored pellets in the bag. The pellets will give the milo and corn some of the sweet taste and deer will usually walk right past a corn feeder for what is different than other.
> 
> Never tried but if you do try peas and lentil, put a game cam up to see what the deer do.
> 
> ...


Where in the hill country is corn found in the wild?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gethookedadventures said:


> Where in the hill country is corn found in the wild?


Seriously ... ? Or do you mean wild wild and not planted ... ? You sleep ok last night ... ? You need a back rub or something ... ?

San Marcos, Wimberly, Bandera, Uvalde, Hondo, D'Hanis, Medina, F-Berg, Johnson City, Stonewall, Sisterdale, London, Junction, Medina, Brady, Eden, Brownwood, Llano ... etc etc etc ...


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Seriously ... ? Or do you mean wild wild and not planted ... ? You sleep ok last night ... ? You need a back rub or something ... ?
> 
> San Marcos, Wimberly, Bandera, Uvalde, Hondo, D'Hanis, Medina, F-Berg, Johnson City, Stonewall, Sisterdale, London, Junction, Medina, Brady, Eden, Brownwood, Llano ... etc etc etc ...


Well I was meaning wild wild but also I have never seen any corn planted in my area of the hillcountry (Kerrville, Centerpoint, Comfort, Ingram).


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Try cotton seed hull, readily available in most places.

Check with the feed stores in D'Hanis and Medina and swing the long way to the ranch. You can loosely bail it in a rolled up piece of cattle panel and the deer will hammer it. They just pull it through and it's very high in goodness. We've had poor luck with peas in Junction, Leaky and Concan, but we've never tried lentils. If you do go that route, start with at least a 50:50 mix or they might ignore it.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

We fed black eyed peas in feeders before. Don't see why lentils wouldn't work. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bracey (Jun 11, 2012)

*Split Yellow Peas is the ticket*

:texasflag I use split yellow peas and lentils and the screenings of lentils. It,s one of the best keept secret. You will see a great difference in your deer in one year of feeding it. The deer love it. Its high in proteen and the screenings is high in fiber. I started by mixing it with my corn to get them used to it for a little while then whent straight to syp. You can bye it for the same price as corn. But where I get it you have to buy it it in 2000lb totes. the price I paid was 20$ per 100 weight so around &400.00.


----------

